

I Split a Dictionary into 3000 Files and It's Kind of Cool - akumpf
http://akumpf.github.io/wordist/?live

======
akumpf
And here's a game example (way too hard, though).

[http://akumpf.github.io/wordist/game/](http://akumpf.github.io/wordist/game/)

